# New old Toro



## DocRokRx (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey, I'm sure I could have found all this info with a search and some time, but hey, I have a toddler and an infant at home!
I just bought a used CCR3650 and I'm looking for some good general maintenance youtube videos (i'm really bad with manual schematics and the videos are super helpful to me), and suggestions for where to buy parts.
I definitely need to change the paddles/scraper and replace a bunch of rusty nuts/bolts/washers.
Thanks!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Take it to any authorized Toro Dealer as they will have it in and out faster for you as they will og through it and get it ready for the coming season so you will not have to worry about anything.


----------

